# GOTM January 2009 - nikt's Blue Ibanez LACS Rusty Cooley RG7



## El Caco (Jan 11, 2009)

*January 2009 Guitar of the Month: nikt's Blue Ibanez LACS Rusty Cooley RG7*

Congrats to *nikt* for winning January's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership! 

And without further adieu, all the pics everyone's been waiting to see






























































*Quick Specs*
3 piece maple neck
Rosewood fretboard dyed black
24 biggest Dunlop frets. last 4 scalloped
Mahogany body with 10mm thick maple top
Double Edge LoPro bridge with piezo system
LR.Baggs piezo preamp
Originaly EMG707 x 2 , now Blackouts
Flip flop chameleon paint (blue,green,purple)
Full perloid binding (headstock, neck,body)
Coole cutaway on the lower body horn
[/url]


----------



## El Caco (Jan 11, 2009)

nikt can you please tell me your address and when you wont be home, the RG7CST has just been bumped to second place on my dream guitar list and you have both :greeneyedmonter:

Awesome guitars you have there mate and Congrats on the well deserved win.


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 11, 2009)

Bewbz. Congrats nikt


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 11, 2009)

Gorgeous. Well deserved win.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Grats bud, was only a matter of time knowing whats in your collection.


----------



## nikt (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## arktan (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Flux_Architect (Jan 12, 2009)

This is a really sweet Ibby. I can['t wait to post the pics of the EX I'm working on now.....but It won't compare to this one.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 12, 2009)

congrats.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats...very little else could have come close...


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats, Nikt. It's gorgeous.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 12, 2009)

I never noticed it had the Double Edge lo pro on it aswell.



Awesome.


----------



## Johann (Jan 12, 2009)

'grats


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 13, 2009)

That is possibly the nicest ibanez 7 string i have seen ever.


----------



## nikt (Jan 13, 2009)

If you guys have any questions about it I will gladly try to answer to them


----------



## El Caco (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got just one, how much?


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 13, 2009)

My only questions are what's your address, and what time of the day are you most likely not to be home?


----------



## El Caco (Jan 13, 2009)

I asked first Tom


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 13, 2009)

You deserve it!


----------



## nikt (Jan 13, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I've got just one, how much?





bulletbass man said:


> My only questions are what's your address, and what time of the day are you most likely not to be home?



any serious questions?? 




cheers for everyone


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's some serious questions, 

Can we have clips?
How many outputs does it have?
What does each knob control?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy crap that's impressive.

Everything about that is pure gold.


----------



## Harry (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats man


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 15, 2009)

Its about time 

January seems to be a good month 

Congrats


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

that is a beautiful ibby


----------



## jerry424 (Jun 18, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> You deserve it!



This was a triumph.


----------

